# ngnix + php_fpm, process problem



## nowyuser (Mar 27, 2016)

hello, i have problem with php_fpm and ngnix.

I have default configuration.

When im on my site (phpmyadmin) and i refresh it i have 20% process, what should i do ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2016)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

